# Nearly Hit Head On...



## Smokin Joe (17 Apr 2016)

...By a bloody roadie!

Trundling along the wide cycle path beside the A40 into Fishguard this afternoon two road riders were coming towards me line astern. The first guy acknowledged but the prat at the back was looking down, fiddling with his Garmin or computer or whatever he had and pulled out to draw along side his mate- still gazing at his screen. It took a yell from me and another from his mate plus a swerve onto the grass verge by me before he looked up and just pulled away in time.

Bloomin'g hell, we moan about drivers and their mobiles but you don't expect it from your own. I wouldn't have fancied a face full of front wheel any more than he would have appreciated being launched head first over the bars.

On the plus side, the hills are getting easier and the gears and speeds are getting higher


----------



## fossyant (17 Apr 2016)




----------



## steve50 (17 Apr 2016)

Good job you had your wits about you.


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Apr 2016)

Yup, idiots in any mode of transport are still idiots.

Glad you're ok.


----------



## RoubaixCube (17 Apr 2016)

imo the guy that acknowledged you should have told his mate you were approaching, If he didn't then that's very inconsiderate of him. 

If i really have to mess with something then i will either stop at the side of the road or fall back into single file if im with a friend.


----------



## Falco Frank (17 Apr 2016)

You have just provided a renewed interest in a screen for my Trike...


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Apr 2016)

Falco Frank said:


> You have just provided a renewed interest in a screen for my Trike...


I'm thinking of bull bars for mine.


----------



## sidevalve (18 Apr 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> but you don't expect it from your own.


Yes you do - the stupid gene is everywhere.


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Apr 2016)

Strava segments have a lot to answer for


----------



## cyberknight (18 Apr 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Strava segments have a lot to answer for


Indeed
Couple of newbies to the club run yesterday spent the ride to the cake stop shooting off the front then slowing down then afterwards were left for dust with the slower riders of the group .
The ride does break up after the cake stop into those who want to go a bit faster and those who want to trundle back so no one is left behind.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (18 Apr 2016)

Pre strava: I got shunted hard from behind (@Fnaar ) at a set of traffic lights I stopped at - already on red. The guy behind me clearly had no intention of doing so nor expecting others to & was clearly not paying attention to others actions.


----------

